# Ponytail... Topknots...



## Myhoneyhoney (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes, I want Henry to have one even though he's a boy. I was able to put a small one up. At first he was pawing at it but I loosened it up a bit and he's leaving it alone.... for now. Here he is resting in his crate. I think he's mad at me now. Lol









Do you topknot a boy? Any idess on "manly" bows? Hehehe


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, I did put one on my boy....he hates it , and will only last for no more than 10 mins


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You just need to keep putting it in over and over until they get used to it, realizing they WILL get it out (often) in the beginning.

A couple of tips that may help are: 

Make SURE you aren't pulling on the skin so it's uncomfortable. (I remember how much I HATED my mom french braiding my hair when I was little! )

Use terry covered bands rather than rubber or silicone bands. While the rubber and silicone stay in better, they hold hard enough that if the pup DOES try to get them out, the hair breaks rather than the band letting go. In the long run, this will make things harder. I STILL use terry bands on an every day basis, just to protect Kodi's hair. For trials, his hair is banded with tiny silicone bands that will hold neatly all day. The terry bands can easily be re-used a number of times, rubber or silicone bands need to be CAREFULLY cut out using tiny scissors (like cuticle scissors) to avoid damaging the hair.

If a pup really objects to a single, center pony, try two, one on each side (they end up looking like bug antennae ). Some tolerate them in this position better, and later you can decide if you want to transition to a middle one. Kodi wears a single pony for every day, but often wears two ponies or braids (as in the Havanese standard) for trials. …but their hair has to get MUCH longer before you can do braids!!!


----------



## Myhoneyhoney (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, Krandall! I'll have to look for those bands.

I tried again today, this time with a bow. He seems ok with a regular plain band but was able to remove this bow himself. It lasted about 5 minutes hehehe


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

No matter how feminine they may look you gotta keep that hair out of their eyes. My fingers won't let me maneuver rubber bands so I use barrettes for Manny's hair. I found these little bows/barrettes at Pet Supermarket and despite the "pearls", I think the color and plaid look a little more "manly" than some of the bows I've seen. They come in pairs in a variety of colors and patterns. He's collecting quite an assortment of them.


----------



## Myhoneyhoney (Jul 23, 2014)

I love his plaid bow! Awwwwwww

I have resorted to making the bows since the pet stores here start at $0.50. He tends to lose them or get them dirty so making it is so much cheaper. He is not taking it off as quickly now. Here's the newest one I put on him today.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

All the ponytails look so sweet! It took me a week of putting Maggie's hair up to get her used to wearing the knit ties. The first few days, Maggie was insistent that the tie come out. Now, she can't stand her hair without a tie. I always massage her head after removing the ponytail, too. I remember those days of when I first wore my hair up. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------

